# liaison mac-chaine hifi



## Manon0111 (30 Mars 2008)

bonsoir!
j'espère vous écrire dans la bonne rubrique...
je voudrais relier ma chaine hifi (petite stéréo sony ) à mon mac portable...si quelqu'un peut m'orienter vers un produit plutôt qu'un autre...
je vous remercie beaucoup.

manon


----------



## tsss (30 Mars 2008)

Hello, bha je dirais le plus simple, le moins cher : un câble, mais le mieux qui te permettra de garder de la mobilité : une borne airport express, à savoir que la borne airport express, peux servir de serveur d'impression (en lui collant une imprimante USB) et aussi de routeur wifi (partager ta connexion internet), l'achat de la borne n'exclut pas l'achat du câble (faut bien brancher la borne sur la chaîne) !


----------



## Manon0111 (31 Mars 2008)

Je ne l'avais exprimé mais effectivement, je voulais relier le mac à la chaîne sans aucun raccord ( physique ).
J'ai donc couru me renseigner et j'en ai pour 89 euros! Fabuleux.

merci encore.

manon


----------

